# Le Journal de Fu Fu



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

This is my second journal on IM. 

Here are my new goals - 
Become very ripped
Have excellent flexibility
Be able to handle my bodyweight very well in all sorts of positions in space

So this is what I will achieve in the shorter term -
set of 15 chin ups
set of 20 supine rows
hold a free handstand for 5 seconds
lateral splits
hang clean 185 lbs
clean 205 lbs
10 finger tip push ups
5 full pistol squats each leg

I'll probably think of some more with time.

I'm going to come with some sort of program. I have the general idea now. I'll come up with a basic template and have variations by the workout depending on what I feel like doing that day, much like my last journal.

I enjoy everyone's support. This is new territory and I have not really excelled at any of these new goals.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2007)

great set of goals! goodluck fu-man!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

First post.  I'm special.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

Shit.

I am special, just in that Special Olympic kind of way.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Shit.
> 
> I am special, just in that Special Olympic kind of way.





This journal has a certain je ne sais quoi about it.   

Good luck, Fu Fu.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> First post.  I'm special.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

mike456 said:


> great set of goals! goodluck fu-man!



thanks Mike! I am excited to get started on a new path of training.


soxmuscle said:


> Shit.
> 
> I am special, just in that Special Olympic kind of way.





You win the prize!


Triple Threat said:


> This journal has a certain je ne sais quoi about it.
> 
> Good luck, Fu Fu.


 

Thanks TT.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow! A new journal!!  

Good luck on the new goals!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

Definitely good luck on the new goals, all look reasonable and I'm sure you'll be achieving those before you know it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow! A new journal!!
> 
> Good luck on the new goals!



I know, it felt very strange. lawl

thanks for the good wishes.


soxmuscle said:


> Definitely good luck on the new goals, all look reasonable and I'm sure you'll be achieving those before you know it.



ty, I hope so. I feel optimistic. I love setting out on new stuff because it is easy to progress at first. I have a better attitude towards this stuff I think, so a better attitude + new goals should be a fun time.


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow - good luck with the new goals FF


----------



## KelJu (Jul 26, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Your last journal was epic. Well, I guess this one coudl also be epic. Good luck dude.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Your last journal was epic. Well, I guess this one coudl also be epic. Good luck dude.



I will awaken that journal again when the times come to train for strength. 

ty


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> I will awaken that journal again when the times come to train for strength.
> 
> ty



Fufu never wastes thread space


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

It makes things easier. With just one thread I can easily find all my old workouts, I don't have to go sifting through a bunch of them.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

this is my first post in either journal, but I was the guy behind the bushes in your other journal that didn't say anything...I mean!..shit...wow, this is awkward...

anyway, those are some nice goals man, looking forward to seeing how this goes for you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

*Le Journal de Fu Fu* 

What the F does that mean?  I don't know French.....


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> this is my first post in either journal, but I was the guy behind the bushes in your other journal that didn't say anything...I mean!..shit...wow, this is awkward...
> 
> anyway, those are some nice goals man, looking forward to seeing how this goes for you!



welcome to my training emporium!  

It's taken me quite a will to deliberate mentally to come up with these goals, I look forward as well.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Le Journal de Fu Fu*
> 
> What the F does that mean?  I don't know French.....



Literally - The Journal of Fu Fu

But the common translation into English would be - Fufu's journal.

4 years of French and I can make a sentence.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Literally - The Journal of Fu Fu
> 
> But the common translation into English would be - Fufu's journal.
> 
> 4 years of French and I can make a sentence.


I am praying you know I was kidding  .


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

ummmm, yes, yes I did. ummm, who wants a cookie?


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

....chocolate coconut...who wants a cookie...

ok, no one?....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

I do! I do!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

Best of luck on your cut fufu!


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks JD

I'll get that cookie to you.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 26, 2007)

Fukison it's a possible!


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Fukison it's a possible!



Yes, anything is possible! That is what I hope to touch on with this journal.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 26, 2007)

Lawl.  The head kiki must bless your journal.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

lawl, ty for thou blessings kiki soothsayer.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2007)

So I take it this journal also welcomes gratuitous, dirty, non-sequitur and/or raucous comments?

If so, then game on.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> This is my second journal on IM.
> clean 205 lbs


good luck!
but...clean...205 lbs...of WHAT..exactly?


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2007)

WHY?  WHY!!!????

I was hoping you'd hit 10,000 posts in your old journal.  

Meh....Good luck with this fufu.  Any slacking and i'll be round to spank you red raw.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> good luck!
> but...clean...205 lbs...of WHAT..exactly?


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

goob said:


> WHY?  WHY!!!????
> 
> I was hoping you'd hit 10,000 posts in your old journal.
> 
> Meh....Good luck with this fufu.  Any slacking and i'll be round to spank you red raw.



I need a new journal to help me move on. The training I am going to start is going to be very different. I'll go back to the other journal when I start training for strength again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

fufu said:


>


I...thought it was funny...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> je ne sais quoi about it.





Ooohhhhhhh!     
You keep talkin' like that and we're gonna have all sorts of problems.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

man...that Trips...is a smooth one...gets ALL the ladies...EVEN speaks...french talk....


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

It would be funny if you kept posting your wo's in your last journal and just used this one to tell everyone how fufufantastic you are.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I...thought it was funny...



It's ok, have a cookie!



Bakerboy said:


> It would be funny if you kept posting your wo's in your last journal and just used this one to tell everyone how fufufantastic you are.



ugh! I wasn't quite sure if I should start a new journal, and people keep telling me to use the other one. 

what to do what to do.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

Today's workout - 

warm up/stretch

lower

hang clean - RI 45 seconds
warm up
5x3 at 135 lbs

power clean - RI 45 seconds
3x1 at 155

front squat - RI 60 seconds
3x6 at 185 lbs

barbell RDL's 1 second isometric at bottom - RI 90 seconds 
3x10 at 225

track intervals -
50 meter sprint, 100 meter walk RI x5

~150 meter uphill sprint x1

stretch

wellz, there it is. I haven't thought out exactly what I want to do. Today I had a general idea and put this together. To do the sprints I drove over to my old high school's track which was about 10 minutes. Put on the ol' track spikes that still fit me from freshman year, lawl. 90 degrees, high humidity, mostly sunny, I was fried after that.

On the front squats I tried completing the reps very quickly, the last set was definitely my fastest.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

That looks good fufu but I wouldn't sprint on your lower day. Any reason why you want to do it that way?


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

why not?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

^ Because sprinting is technical and your legs should be fresh when you do it.
Ask P about it and see what he says...


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Because sprinting is technical and your legs should be fresh when you do it.
> Ask P about it and see what he says...



Yes, I see what you mean.

I don't know the extent to which my previous workout will affect my form. It was all light. I will consider that when I write up my program. ty


----------



## tallcall (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes!!! Now you get to join my ranks. Hehehehe......welcome to the dark side oh young one!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2007)

Want me to post some pictures of ludicrously hot, nearly naked women to get this new journal more attention?


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

^ ok.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yes!!! Now you get to join my ranks. Hehehehe......welcome to the dark side oh young one!



join the ranks of what?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> join the ranks of what?



I'm just making stuff up, I want a COOKIE!!!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> join the ranks of what?



The undead, muhahaha muhahaha


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

good luck Fuski! We both kinda have similar goals with the getting leaner and improving our cleans well actually i just want to be able to do cleans again lol.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 27, 2007)

^ Yes that, and GIVE ME A COOKIE!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

mmm that looks good.

Tonight I denied pizza and chicken bacon bread sticks from 3 people. It was a successful first day of losing fat. My diet was perfect.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 28, 2007)

Nice job on the diet and that workout, man!

Have you a long sprawling plan to reach those goals of yours?

We should make this thread even longer than your other journal.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> mmm that looks good.
> 
> Tonight I denied pizza and chicken bacon bread sticks from 3 people. It was a successful first day of losing fat. My diet was perfect.



mmmmmmmmmm......coocoonuuutttttt riinnngggggg coooooookkkkkiiiieeeee.........aarrgghhhhhhhrrrhhhhh


I know how difficult it is to refuse crap from people who may mean well. It is hard to explain myself sometimes so that I don't hurt their feelings, but I have to stay away from that stuff, and now so do you, muhahahaha....muhahaha 

"Our early attempts at a tractor beam went through several preparations. Preparations A through G were a complete failure. But now, ladies and gentlemen, we finally have a working tractor beam, which we shall call... Preparation H." - Dr. Evil​


----------



## goob (Jul 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> .


 
How the fuck did we het from naked hot chick pictures (Withcblade)
to Dohnuts?????????  The world has gone to fuck!

BTW fufu, I like what you're trying to do in this journal, and I'm very interested to see how you get on.  You're not the sort it does things half heartedly, so I'm eagerly awaiting the forms of torture you will inflicy=t upon youreslf.

BTW - Damn Nice workout, but i agree with BB - sprints after squats is madness.  I'm amazed you managed them!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 28, 2007)

Cute






I like this one better


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll post an update of my linkdump thread in here and refer to it. Heh.

























(Good avatar!)


----------



## goob (Jul 28, 2007)

Right on cue!!! Well played Witch!

BTW, she may be a party girl skank, but i'd soooo do Lohan.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Nice job on the diet and that workout, man!
> 
> Have you a long sprawling plan to reach those goals of yours?
> 
> We should make this thread even longer than your other journal.



thank gazzy

Yeah, I am going to think about what I want to do longer term today. 

This journal is off to a great start, so we shall see.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

tallcall said:


> mmmmmmmmmm......coocoonuuutttttt riinnngggggg coooooookkkkkiiiieeeee.........aarrgghhhhhhhrrrhhhhh
> 
> 
> I know how difficult it is to refuse crap from people who may mean well. It is hard to explain myself sometimes so that I don't hurt their feelings, but I have to stay away from that stuff, and now so do you, muhahahaha....muhahaha
> ...




lawl, yeah. I don't mind. Feeling pressured is all mental. I refused some high quality green last night constantly as well. If I break the first day there is little hope. Usually my friends are pretty understanding, they don't really relate though. They just see how much I have changed and figure I know what I am doing.




goob said:


> How the fuck did we het from naked hot chick pictures (Withcblade)
> to Dohnuts?????????  The world has gone to fuck!
> 
> BTW fufu, I like what you're trying to do in this journal, and I'm very interested to see how you get on.  You're not the sort it does things half heartedly, so I'm eagerly awaiting the forms of torture you will inflicy=t upon youreslf.
> ...



That is no doughnut my friend, that is a girl scout samoa cookie...so good. Haven't had one in years. 

thanks for the support. I am still feeling optimistic, although it is only the second day. I may re-instate the Bulgarian squats again. 

Things to improve my conditioning with prove to be the biggest challenge. I find it harder to get motivated for that, as well as pushing through it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'll post an update of my linkdump thread in here and refer to it. Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3rd and 6th picuture - 

That Lohan pic is mega photoshopped though.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

fufu, you're getting verrry sleeepyyyy.... repeat after me

"i don't need cookies. cookies are crap. boobies are sugar free, fat free.... i don't need cookies..."


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> fufu, you're getting verrry sleeepyyyy.... repeat after me
> 
> "i don't need cookies. cookies are crap. boobies are sugar free, fat free.... i don't need cookies..."



fuck yeahhhh


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

inverted rows w/ feet on bench - RI 90 seconds
3x10 at bw

flat bench press - RI 90 seconds
3x8 at 185 lbs

finger tip push ups - RI 45 seconds
3x2 at bw *PR* first time doing these

standing unilateral cable row - RI 60 seconds
3x12 each side at 110 lbs *PR*

dips - RI 90 seconds
2x8 at bw

reverse cable flies - RI 60 seconds
2x12 each side at 25 lbs

standard plank - RI 30 seconds
5x30 seconds

machine curl - 
1x10 at 120 lbs

overhead single arm cable elbow extensions - 
1x10 right arm, 1x9 left arm each at 60 lbs
cycle - 10 minute steady state level 13/20

great workout! I ripped through that one. I was sweating like a mofo, especially during those planks. I puked a little in my mouth during the planks too. 

First time doing dips in a while, hopefully they don't bother my shoulders like they used to. I meant to do the finger tip push ups before bench but I forgot.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks like a tough wo. How are you doing those fingertip pushups exactly- how many fingers fukison?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> standard plank - RI 30 seconds
> 5x30 seconds
> 
> great workout! I ripped through that one. I was sweating like a mofo, especially during those planks. I puked a little in my mouth during the planks too.
> ...



God I love planks. Nothing like lying nearly prone and shaking like a leaf trying to keep it together for just ... 5 ... more ... seconds ... Arghhh!

If I ever puke in my mouth it is usually during heavy squats.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks like a tough wo. How are you doing those fingertip pushups exactly- how many fingers fukison?



Fufu can lift himself with one finger on each hand, and I'm sure it was his middle finger.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks like a tough wo. How are you doing those fingertip pushups exactly- how many fingers fukison?



all fingers, all the load is placed on my most distal phalanges, it's not comfortable to say the least.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

tallcall said:


> God I love planks. Nothing like lying nearly prone and shaking like a leaf trying to keep it together for just ... 5 ... more ... seconds ... Arghhh!
> 
> If I ever puke in my mouth it is usually during heavy squats.



yeah planks were tough, I enjoyed them though.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 28, 2007)

Noice WO.


Lawl, I've lowered my volume alot, and I seem to be able to make slow gains versus overtraining CNS and losing strength...lawl.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Noice WO.
> 
> 
> Lawl, I've lowered my volume alot, and I seem to be able to make slow gains versus overtraining CNS and losing strength...lawl.



ty

I liked to do lower volume because I could keep the intensity up most workouts. Otherwise you need to phase the intensity more.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> So I take it this journal also welcomes gratuitous, dirty, non-sequitur and/or raucous comments?
> 
> If so, then game on.



shit, I didn't see this.

and to answer your question, hell yes.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

Made it through day 2 with the diet perfect. Had to pass up good beer tonight. The cravings are really kicking in...the battle wages on.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Made it through day 2 with the diet perfect. Had to pass up good beer tonight. The cravings are really kicking in...the battle wages on.



Hang in there my friend. After a few weeks you won't desire any fluids except water (and for me - milk). After 5 months of this, my stomach can't handle soda anymore and sometimes beer is too hard for it (your body will tell you what it needs).

"In Soviet Russia, car drives you." - The Simpson's​


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Hang in there my friend. After a few weeks you won't desire any fluids except water (and for me - milk). After 5 months of this, my stomach can't handle soda anymore and sometimes beer is too hard for it (your body will tell you what it needs).
> 
> "In Soviet Russia, car drives you." - The Simpson's​



True diet coke makes me sick and i cant eat for 4 hours.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2007)

weight is 201 today. Down from 206 orgininally. This is typical the first couple days of a cut, it is mostly water. Caffiene + highly reduced sodium intake + drinking more water.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> upper
> 
> ...




Awesome workout, bud! What is the reasoning behind the fingertip push-ups?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 29, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Noice WO.
> 
> 
> Lawl, I've lowered my volume alot, and I seem to be able to make slow gains versus overtraining CNS and losing strength...lawl.



I think many of us could benefit from lower volume. I kept my works the same, but I am spacing them out more with extra days here and they for active recovery. It seems to be working nicely so far.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Awesome workout, bud! What is the reasoning behind the fingertip push-ups?



Trying to reach another place mentally with my body by doing things that don't seem possible/are uncomfortable. Also - I think they are cool.  Like I said, I want to be able to handle my body on it's own very well.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2007)

Went in the pool for about an hour.

Warm up swim x5 rounds in the pool. Then stretched for about 45 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2007)

weight is 202 this morning.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

30 minutes preworkout of warm up and stretching

power clean - RI 60 seconds
warm up
1x2 at 145
1x2 at 155
1x2 at 165
1x2 at 175
1x1 at 185
1x2 clean pulls at 185

fucking slow off the ground, but atleast I know where I am at with these.

olympic squats - RI 60 seconds
3x12 at 185 lbs

unilateral barbell RDL's - RI 2 minutes
3x8 each side at 140 lbs *PR*

scorched...layed down for around 5 minutes

decline Russian twists - RI 60 seconds
1x10 at bodyweight
1x10 + 10 lbs *PR* first time doing these

wow, that was one of my hardest workouts in a while. It seemed like I had just enough at the end, I was toast. I haven't pushed myself like that in a while. The floor in the rack had droplets of sweat all over the place. 

time to go stretch.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 30, 2007)

awesome workouts in here fufu! keep it up


----------



## goob (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome workout fu.  POwer cleans sound pretty damn hard.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome workouts in here fufu! keep it up



ty scar, thanks for the compliment!



goob said:


> Awesome workout fu.  POwer cleans sound pretty damn hard.



ty

They weren't hard as in "wow I am pushing myself to complete these", they were more, "wow, I can't manage to squat down and catch the bar hard." A need to tweak my technique. Oh wellz, I think some lighter higher rep stuff is in order.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

today -

warm up swim - 10 rounds in the pool

then 30 minutes of stretching


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

chin ups - RI 90 seconds
2x8 at bw 
1x6 at bw

finger tip push ups - RI 50 seconds
3x3 at bw *PR*

resistance band push ups - RI 60 seconds
3x10 with the light jump stretch band

standing unsupported unilateral DB rows - RI 60 seconds
3x10 each side at 80 lbs

Turkish get-ups - RI 90 seconds
2x5 each side at 25 lbs

cable face pulls 3 seconds isometric at full retraction - RI 60 seconds
2x8 at 60 lbs

overhead EZ bar cg elbow extentions - 
1x10 at 80 lbs

EZ bar wide grip curls -
1x5 at 100 lbs

seated machine curl - 
1x15 at 80 lbs

stretch

good workout


----------



## tallcall (Aug 1, 2007)

Would you:
Pour some sugar on me (?) - Def Leppard


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## tallcall (Aug 1, 2007)

fufu said:


>


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Workout looks good!   Nice Kitty!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Workout looks good!   Nice Kitty!



Meeooowww


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2007)

Just for you and BD


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

Gj fufu your upper volume is very impressive!


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Workout looks good!   Nice Kitty!



ty


Jodi said:


> Just for you and BD



nice, I saw a guy at my gym doing those kind of push ups.


Brutus_G said:


> Gj fufu your upper volume is very impressive!



you think so? ty


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2007)

completed 7 days of strict dieting with out any slip ups at all. Treated myself to a nice cheat meal. And fuck, was it delicious.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> completed 7 days of strict dieting with out any slip ups at all. Treated myself to a nice cheat meal. And fuck, was it delicious.



Just like Frank Shamrock said - just eat well most of the time and pick a day and have whatever you want. It is really nice to get that release each week!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> completed 7 days of strict dieting with out any slip ups at all. Treated myself to a nice cheat meal. And fuck, was it delicious.



Good work brother fufu your gonna post up some pics every so often right?


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

Gotta love those cheat meals!!  Good job on sticking with it for a week!


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work brother fufu your gonna post up some pics every so often right?



yeah I'm gonna take some tommarow morning after I drop all this water I gained from my cheat meal.

was 204.5 this morning. So much sodium in the shit I got to eat. I was so thirsty last night, glass after glass of water.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Gotta love those cheat meals!!  Good job on sticking with it for a week!



thanks, it's been forever since I have been this strict with my diet.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

likes the swimming!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

Manic's been here.....


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## tallcall (Aug 3, 2007)

How's it going Fuster?


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2007)

ok, writing up my workout that will commence soon.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2007)

today's workout -

lower

hang cleans - RI 60 seconds
4x3 at 145
1x1 at 145 +1x2 at 135

on the last set there was no spin on the bar and it didn't allow my wrists to flick back on the catch, it sucked. The bars at my gym are so fucking rusty. The weight felt light but I just couldnt get my wrists back, ghey.

front squats - RI 60 seconds
3x8 at 185 lbs

barbell RDL's - RI 60 seconds
3x10 at 225 lbs

planks - 
1 minute plank, 30 second rest, 30 second plank, 60 seconds rest, 30 second plank, 30 seconds rest, 30 second plank


calf raises on leg press - RI 30 seconds
3x15 at 275 lbs

aerobic work -
12 minutes steady state on cycle, level 14/20

good workout, good pace. Weight was light, but really pushed my endurance.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 3, 2007)

When are you going to start adding weight to your planks? I haven't done that yet, but I've been told not to use much weight on any of my ab exercises yet. 

I think you're doing great on your cut, avoiding all those tempting foods and liquid refreshments. 






mmmmmmmmmmmm.........pppiiiizzzzzzaaaaaaaa.....mmmmmmmm....aarrggrrghhh


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2007)

tallcall said:


> When are you going to start adding weight to your planks? I haven't done that yet, but I've been told not to use much weight on any of my ab exercises yet.
> 
> I think you're doing great on your cut, avoiding all those tempting foods and liquid refreshments.
> 
> ...



lawl, I WAS just thinking how I normally have pizza friday night, and now I can't.

ty tc. I dont know when I will add weight. When I have a partner on hand I suppose.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, I WAS just thinking how I normally have pizza friday night, and now I can't.
> 
> ty tc. I dont know when I will add weight. When I have a partner on hand I suppose.



You're welcome, I'm always here to lend a hand and tease a little!


----------



## Nate K (Aug 4, 2007)

OH... here it is...

I the same with you on wanting to stay lean....well I don't want to gain any more fat unless im very ripped and decide to bulk.
I really enjoy nutrition and having a strict diet...it make me feel like a slob if I start getting a little bit of fat.

WTG on the new journal...I'm sure be down no low B.F. in no time, I say in a month you will see some crazy progress.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Good stuff fu-cker.

For your weighted planks, you could try shifting a weight onto your back while lying face down, a little tricky, but do-able.  At least until the weight becomes 60lb's +.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 4, 2007)

In fu's case he could ask the fat fuck at the leg extension machine to sit on him. Mr.Cheeseburger might actually do something helpful in the gym instead of doing 25 reps with his 40RM.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2007)

today's workout -

upper

inverted row - RI 90 seconds
2x12 at bw *PR*
1x8 at bw

this is a reoccuring problem, on the last set the bar seems to shift around and I can't find a good position to pull from. 

finger tip push ups - RI 60 seconds
1x4 at bw
1x3 at bw
1x4 at bw *PR*

second set my fingers couldn't take it and I bottomed out, however the last set was relatively easy

flat bench press - RI 60 seconds
3x5 at 195 lbs

unilateral standing low cable rows - RI 45 seconds
3x8 each side at 130 lbs

hammer strenght overhead press - RI 90 seconds
2x5 at x2 100 lbs *PR*

reverse cable flies - RI 45 seconds
2x10 each side at 30 lbs

decline Russian twists - RI 60 seconds
2x12 +10 lbs *PR*

1 rep on the Russian twist is a rotation in each direction, I hold the weight out with arms extended

alternating DB curls - 
1x20 each arm at x2 35 lbs *PR*

overhead DB elbow extension - 
1x25 each arm at 20 lbs *PR*

good workout. Got a bit frustrated at the beginning with the bw row, and then I tried dips but they still bother my shoulder. It ended on a good note though. Today didn't push my conditioning too hard at all. I still haven't really decided what I am going to do with my training, I am kind of in a buffer zone.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2007)

Nate K said:


> OH... here it is...
> 
> I the same with you on wanting to stay lean....well I don't want to gain any more fat unless im very ripped and decide to bulk.
> I really enjoy nutrition and having a strict diet...it make me feel like a slob if I start getting a little bit of fat.
> ...



I know what you mean, there is a feeling of well being when on a strict diet. tanks for the support. 

whatever happened to your journal hmmm?


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Good stuff fu-cker.
> 
> For your weighted planks, you could try shifting a weight onto your back while lying face down, a little tricky, but do-able.  At least until the weight becomes 60lb's +.



I could try that.

but, I'm not that good at planks yet anyway so I don't think I'll be adding weight for a while.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> In fu's case he could ask the fat fuck at the leg extension machine to sit on him. Mr.Cheeseburger might actually do something helpful in the gym instead of doing 25 reps with his 40RM.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2007)

Brutus - I said I'd get some pictures up today, but I'm not going to, but tommarow I shall take some progress pics.


----------



## Nate K (Aug 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> I know what you mean, there is a feeling of well being when on a strict diet. tanks for the support.
> 
> whatever happened to your journal hmmm?





I always write out my workouts on my comp. 
It wastes time writing it again and changing it so people would understand for the forum


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2007)

Nate K said:


> I always write out my workouts on my comp.
> It wastes time writing it again and changing it so people would understand for the forum



yeah, that is cool. The most important part is recording them anyway.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 5, 2007)

Holy crap, I just noticed that it's only been like a week and you already have 5 pages in your journal!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 5, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Holy crap, I just noticed that it's only been like a week and you already have 5 pages in your journal!



The other one was huge. Fufu's journals are the best on IM. For a while it was more interesting than open chat.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2007)

^ you guys make my journal, I just post workouts and join in on the fun.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2007)

Here are some progress pics that Brutus wanted. No fapping allowed!!!

I'll take pictures weekly but I only feel like posting them every 2 weeks cause I don't doing the work to upload them and shit.

These are 10 days after cutting -


----------



## tallcall (Aug 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Here are some progress pics that Brutus wanted. No fapping allowed!!!
> 
> I'll take pictures weekly but I only feel like posting them every 2 weeks cause I don't doing the work to upload them and shit.
> 
> These are 10 days after cutting -


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2007)

I said no fapping!!!


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

Lookin great there fu.  Must be a queue of hot chicks waiting for you...

...provided Andrew hase'nt chased them away


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Lookin great there fu.  Must be a queue of hot chicks waiting for you...
> 
> ...provided Andrew hase'nt chased them away



Andrew and I ganged up on them, they stood no chance!


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Pic's are looking good fufu!


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Andrew and I *gangbanged*  them, they stood no chance!


 
For a second I read that wrong.........


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh wait....



tallcall said:


> Andrew and I *gangbanged him, he* stood no chance!



....That's what I meant to say.


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Nate K (Aug 6, 2007)

You will have some crazy ripped up arms in a couple weeks.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 6, 2007)

good progress with the cut fufu


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

Fufu is looking Fu-tasitc on this cut! Way to go man!


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the supports dewds.

I feel like I look bigger in the pictures than IRL, though.

I've noticed alot of progress and I have only been cutting for 11 days. Now I used to think being skinny sucked, but as time goes on(not just recently), I become more thankful for my genetics.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> thanks for the supports dewds.
> 
> I feel like I look bigger in the pictures than IRL, though.
> 
> I've noticed alot of progress and I have only been cutting for 11 days. Now I used to think being skinny sucked, but as time goes on(not just recently), I become more thankful for my genetics.



You definitely don't look bad man!  

I'm still trying to peel off a lot of fat, besides feeling sore most of the time, I feel great and am looking better. I'm guessing you're in the same boat.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

power clean - RI 60 seconds
5x3 at 135

these definitely felt good, I am getting my form down better

olympic squats - RI 60 seconds
3x14 at 185 lbs

unilateral barbell RDL's - RI 90-120 seconds
3x6 each side at 150 lbs *PR*

Wow! I was toast after that. I was going to do woodchops for the first time but I couldn't get my composure back. I'd sit down for a couple minutes, stand up, feel like puking, then sit back down. Eventually it turned into a cold sweat and I could feel something working up my throat just I chilled out, un racked the weight and left.

Squats felt a bit easier than last week even though I added 2 reps to each set. I had more in me, but I decided not to push it too hard. A couple minutes after the squats is where the fatigue and pain really sets in. Trying to do stuff after that is so tough.


----------



## goob (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow.  Good RDL's Mr Fu.  GJ.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

Looking good Fu but this cut is doing some strange things to your face.


----------



## goob (Aug 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Looking good Fu but this cut is doing some strange things to your face.


 
Did fu not tell you?


He's 1/5 black.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Did fu not tell you?
> 
> 
> He's 1/5 black.



Ahhh, and the plot thickens....


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow.  Good RDL's Mr Fu.  GJ.


I second this.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2007)

very nice workout fufu, good job on the PR...they always make you feel that much better


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow.  Good RDL's Mr Fu.  GJ.



tanks, they were pretty hard. 



Triple Threat said:


> Looking good Fu but this cut is doing some strange things to your face.







goob said:


> Did fu not tell you?
> 
> 
> He's 1/5 black.



 



tallcall said:


> Ahhh, and the plot thickens....



 



Witchblade said:


> I second this.



tanks x2


Scarface30 said:


> very nice workout fufu, good job on the PR...they always make you feel that much better



thanks, PR's do inspire a bit of movitation.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

goob said:


> For a second I read that wrong.........



I think you were close lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice arms man what do they measure? Get a front relaxed next time man.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you taking measurements through this?


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice arms man what do they measure? Get a front relaxed next time man.



Right arm is 16, left is 15.75.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Are you taking measurements through this?



Not progressively. But I did take them about a week ago. I can't find my same measure.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

chin ups - 
1x10, RI 90, 1x8, RI 90, 1x3, RI 30, 1x2, RI 30, 1x1

finger tip push ups - RI 75 seconds
1x3 at bw
1x5 at bw *PR*

first set was hard, then managed 5 next set, but had none left in my fingers afterwards. These take as much mental strength as physical.

restistance band push ups - RI 45
1x12 with jump stretch light resistance band
1x10 with JSLSB

standing unsuported unilateral DB rows - RI 45 seconds
3x10 each side at 75 lbs

standing overhead strict press - RI 60 seconsd
1x8 at 115
1x8 at 95

last rep on second set I did a push press half way up the rep. All that previous work really took at toll on my overhead press. My fresh 10RM is 145.

cable face pulls 3 second isometric at full retraction - RI 45 seconds
2x8 at 60 lbs

cable wood chops/down to up - RI 60 seconds
2x10 each side at 30 lbs *PR* first time doing these

I don't know if what I did was a legit wood chop. Ill have to find a gif.

seated elbow extension machine - 
1x18 at 80 lbs

EZ bar wide grip curl -
1x12 at 80 lbs

aerobic work -
cycle for 15 minutes at level 12/20

Wow! I really pushed it in this workout. Felt great. After the weight work I felt fatigued all over, and nauseous, but not in a puking sort of way. It was interesting.


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2007)

GJ Fu.  Finger tip pushups huh?  Did they hurt?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2007)

goob said:


> GJ Fu.  Finger tip pushups huh?  Did they hurt?



I tried them when I first saw them in his journal, and I sprain two of my knuckles.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

I honestly think if I tried them, I would break my fingers...


----------



## tallcall (Aug 8, 2007)

This _IS_ Fufu we're talking about, the guy who is so strong he can deadlift 3000(0000000.......) pounds, right?


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

goob said:


> GJ Fu.  Finger tip pushups huh?  Did they hurt?



Yes, they hurt. That is why the RI's are pretty long. It takes awhile for the pain to go away.



KelJu said:


> I tried them when I first saw them in his journal, and I sprain two of my knuckles.



 


katt said:


> I honestly think if I tried them, I would break my fingers...



only one way to find out! hehe



tallcall said:


> This _IS_ Fufu we're talking about, the guy who is so strong he can deadlift 3000(0000000.......) pounds, right?



My heavy deadlifting days are over for a while. A new era has befallen me.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> My heavy deadlifting days are over for a while. A new era has befallen me.


its a new year on the chinese calender:
The year of the fu


----------



## tallcall (Aug 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> My heavy deadlifting days are over for a while. A new era has befallen me.



No! God, No!

 

I think you're doing great man, keep it up and give the rest of us some inspiration!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 9, 2007)

workout looks great!

finger tip pushups coming along very nicely.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2007)

I was born on the year of the Fu.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 10, 2007)

I was born in the year of the dog, true story.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

hang clean - RI 45 seconds
warm up
5x1 at 165

barbell RDL's - RI 60 seconds
3x8 at 275

circuit #1 - RI 45 seconds
135 lb barbell used
back squat x5
RDL x5
front squat x5
RDL x5

three rounds of that

circuit #2 - RI 45 seconds
pointer/middle/ring finger plate hold farmer's walks x4 lengths of the room w/ x2 45 lbs plates
goblet jump squat x5 w/ 35 lbs
x2

three rounds of that


----------



## tallcall (Aug 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Today's workout -
> 
> lower
> 
> ...



This sounds like an interesting circuit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2007)

I like that one nice compounds and the addition of farmers walks is a good idea.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

inverted row - 
14 reps at bw *PR*
rest 90 seconds
1x8 neutral grip chin ups

average jump stretch band push ups - RI 90 seconds
2x8 *PR*

barbell row - 
1x15 at 135

hammer strength overhead press - 
1x5 at x2 105 lbs *PR*

plank -
1x1:30 minute plank

olympic bar curls - 
1x13 at 95

cable single arm overhead elbow extension 1 second pause at full flexion- 
1x10 each arm at 50 lbs

single arm cable lateral raise 3 second isometric hold at top - RI 45 seconds
2x5 each side at 35 lbs

cycle - 20:00 minutes at lvl 12/20

short workout. I can tell my body has taken enough training for now. I haven't took time off in I think 6 or 7 weeks due to some untimely occurances. I am going to take 4 days off now,


----------



## tallcall (Aug 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> I haven't took time off in I think 6 or 7 weeks due to some untimely occurances. I am going to take 4 days off now,



Slacker!


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2007)

Weight is 200.5 this morning.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## goob (Aug 12, 2007)

GJ. Great BB Rows, yaw slack ass yokel.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>



Waddup pussycat?


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

chin ups - RI 90 seconsd
1x12 at bw
1x5 at bw
1x4 at bw

finger tip push ups - RI 90 seconds
2x6 *PR*

finger tip push ups felt way easier! I gave my fingers a week to recover, it definitely helped. I had more in me too.

flat bench press - RI 45 seconds
4x5 at 185
1x8 at 135

standing low cable unilateral rows - RI 30 seconds
3x8 each side at 120 lbs

cable face pulls 3 second isometric at full retraction - RI 30 seconsd
2x8 at 60 lbs

half kneeling down to up cable wood chop - RI 45 seconds
2x10 each side at 40 lbs *PR*

seated curl machine -
1x20 at 80 lbs *PR*

overhead cg EZ bar elbow extension - 
1x12 at 80 lbs

cycle - 10:00 minutes at lvl 14/20

This was a great workout. I plowed through it. It was tough, but I made it. My bench endurance sucks, but I am working on it. Was a great conditioning workout. Also very pleased with my chin ups. My record is 13 I think. Technically this whole workout is a PR because of the RI's, but it is harder to keep track of and quantify so I don't bother labeling. 90 second RI feel so long now.

weight was 199 this morning.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 15, 2007)

Nicely done on the new RI's, and the records!

Good job on the fingertip pushups!


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Nicely done on the new RI's, and the records!
> 
> Good job on the fingertip pushups!



thanks, they are more recent goals I have been trying to achieve.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome job man! I know your endurance will pick up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 16, 2007)

tallcall said:


> This _IS_ Fufu we're talking about, the guy who is so strong he can deadlift 3000(0000000.......) pounds, right?



It's a gentler, kinder Fufu.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It's a gentler, kinder Fufu.



It's a lighter, and fluffier, FuFu than before!


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Awesome job man! I know your endurance will pick up.



thanks



Triple Threat said:


> It's a gentler, kinder Fufu.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

power clean - RI 60 seconds
warm up
5x3 at 145

olympic squat - RI 60 seconds
2x20 at 185 lbs

barbell RDL - RI 60 seconds
2x20 at 205 lbs

yowch! That was tough. Power cleans felt light and good. The squats were not breathing sets, I just did each rep after another with a normal short pause in between.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 17, 2007)

nice workout fufu! deads are looking great


----------



## DOMS (Aug 17, 2007)

20 reps squats...crazy!

Good workout, fufu!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2007)

The best sets I've ever had in my life were sets of squats over 20 reps.

Good stuff.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 17, 2007)

So how's everything going on the scale?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 17, 2007)

Youve always been a 20 repper kinda guy huh lol? You gave em hell fufu!


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

20 x squats?  Only a warrior of the fu-chow clan would attempt such adversity in the face of such overwhelming madness. GJ


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

20's are hard,,, I _attempted_ them today...

Good job!


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> 20 reps squats...crazy!
> 
> Good workout, fufu!



thanks DOMS

I've been nervous for that workout all week. One set is nothing much, but then 60 second RI followed by another had me edgey. 



soxmuscle said:


> The best sets I've ever had in my life were sets of squats over 20 reps.
> 
> Good stuff.



Yeah, it has a unique feel, your whole body develops a weird sensation.



tallcall said:


> So how's everything going on the scale?



199 this morning after holding alot of water from last nights cheat meal.

I'm starting to get some vertical seperation in my upper abs.



Brutus_G said:


> Youve always been a 20 repper kinda guy huh lol? You gave em hell fufu!



lawl, kind of. If I can summon the balls to do them I give them a shot. I think this is only the second time I have ventured to 20 on squats, I could be wrong. I may try beating my 225 rep record of 25 eventually.



goob said:


> 20 x squats?  Only a warrior of the fu-chow clan would attempt such adversity in the face of such overwhelming madness. GJ



All on the road to conditioning enlightenment. thanks goob




katt said:


> 20's are hard,,, I _attempted_ them today...
> 
> Good job!



I've said it before, that is because you have cojones, more cojones that most guys at the gym.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2007)

Today's workout -

upper

inverted row - RI 90 seconds
1x15 at bw *PR*
1x10 at bw 

barbell standing overhead strict press - RI 90 seconds
3x5 at 135
1x4 at 135
1x3 at 135

hammer strength high row - RI 90 seconds
3x5 each side at x2 4 plates *PR*

reverse cable flies - RI 90 seconds
2x8 each side at 40 lbs

decline Russian twists - RI 60 seconds
2x8 +20 lbs *PR*

Done. Decided to do some lower rep strength work and ease of the conditioning for today. Still kept the RI's relatively low.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 18, 2007)

You're doing great man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey fufu do you find low rep or high rep work seems to work best for your shoulders size gains wise?


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You're doing great man!



ty



Brutus_G said:


> Hey fufu do you find low rep or high rep work seems to work best for your shoulders size gains wise?



I try to keep the weight pretty heavy. I stick between 3-8 reps. Works for me. I have never really gone past 10 reps so I don't know, but I know they had grown well with what I was doing. Just a few things I always keep in mind - don't cheat, use full ROM(lockout and press through your serratus anterior at top, bring the bar down past your chin) and squeeze the bar like a mofo.

Oh yeah, and turn your hat backwards if you are wearing one. I always knock my hat off when doing these.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL ill remember that man. Im thinking lower reps seem to work best on my stubborn shoulders.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL ill remember that man. Im thinking lower reps seem to work best on my stubborn shoulders.



Lifting heavier weight is funner anyway. Low reps should work well for you, especially if you have not done them in a while or ever. Just remember to phase reps ranges.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

True I'm trying 3 weeks of 3-8 and 3 weeks of 10-15 decided what the hell i ll give it a shot.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2007)

Going to do some circuit training today preceeded by some hang cleans. I don't know how it will go considering I accidently took a 5 mg melatonin right after I got up instead of my multi.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Going to do some circuit training today preceeded by some hang cleans. I don't know how it will go considering I accidently took a 5 mg melatonin right after I got up instead of my multi.



Ouch.  That's too bad.  Why not rest it off and go workout in a couple hours?


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2007)

that's what I plan to do, but I still don't know how my body will react. I stopped using it for a while, and when I do that it has a much stronger affect on me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 20, 2007)

Makes sense.  Well, obviously report back when you get the chance.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2007)

Today's workout -

lower

hang cleans - RI 60 seconds
warm up
5x1 at 170 lbs 

2 of those sets were done with shitty form, I wasn't getting low enough(which wasn't that low) to get under the bar. 

leg press machine calf raises - RI 45 seconds
3x10 at 315 lbs

circuit - RI 60 seconds
sled drag sprint w/ 100 lbs added x1 path
DB swing w/ 50 lbs DB x10
backwards sled drag sprint x2 path
sprint up hill
3 part plank 5 seconds each position
x3

rest 3 minutes
sled drag sprint x4 paths

I don't know how far 1 path was, but I am estimating 40 meters.

rest one minute

20 rounds breast stroke in pool

all of the circuit stuff was done on uneven grass surface which added more of a challenge.

ok workout, really tired going into because of the accidental melatonin supplementation. I felt like I should have been more focused though. I wasn't that motivated to do it but got it done. So tired w/ headache afterwards. Sleg drag sprints are fricken tough, especially the backwards kind, kills the quads.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2007)

Man that shit looks tough! 170 on the cleans nice man nice drill the technique and your gonna get 200 fast.


----------



## goob (Aug 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Going to do some circuit training today preceeded by some hang cleans. I don't know how it will go considering I accidently took a 5 mg melatonin right after I got up instead of my multi.


 
Haha, that's the worst possible time for melatonin!!!!!!  I've taken really strong sleeping pills by mistake before lunch (thought it was a painkiller - very long story) and been zombified for 14 hours.  Lost two days because of that little mistake (damn foreign packaging - i have an idea that it may have been something like thorazine) .

Fine ass workout BTW.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2007)

great workout fufu. hang cleans are coming along nicely


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice looking workout fufu!


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man that shit looks tough! 170 on the cleans nice man nice drill the technique and your gonna get 200 fast.



thanks, technique is key


goob said:


> Haha, that's the worst possible time for melatonin!!!!!!  I've taken really strong sleeping pills by mistake before lunch (thought it was a painkiller - very long story) and been zombified for 14 hours.  Lost two days because of that little mistake (damn foreign packaging - i have an idea that it may have been something like thorazine) .
> 
> Fine ass workout BTW.



no shit, eh. It sucked. Your past situation sounds even worse though. 



Scarface30 said:


> great workout fufu. hang cleans are coming along nicely



ty scarface, approaching my goal closer each week.



ReproMan said:


> Nice looking workout fufu!



ty


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

Fufu's horoscope - Being the humble warrior that you are, you proceed to thank everyone around you before handing them their own asses. 

So in other words, you throw around weights better than most (~90%), even while on a cut!


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

chin ups - 
1x14 *PR *, RI 90, 1x3, RI 30, 1x2

finger tip push ups - RI 90 
1x7 at bw *PR*
1x5 at bw

band push ups - RI 30 seconds
3x6 w/ light jump stretch band
1x5 w/ LJSB
1x3 w/ LJSB

standing unilateral low cable rows - RI 20 seconds
3x8 each side at 110 lbs

seated cable face pulls - RI 20 seconds
2x12 at 75 lbs

half kneeling low to high cable wood chop - RI 30 seconds
2x10 each side at 50 lbs *PR*

seated curl machine - 
1x15 at 90 lbs

standing overhead DB unilateral elbow extension - 
1x15 each side at 25 lbs

cycle - 10:00 minutes at lvl 15/20

awesome workout. I didn't even feel _that_ tired afterwards, my conditioning has gotten alot better. Very happy with my chin up PR. I haven't made a PR in that for reps in a very long time. I burnt out on those though, I had more on the second set, I was going to try a few more sets of triples w/ low RIs but I didn't have anything left.


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 22, 2007)

gee fufu, what a thuper thweet werkout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> awesome workout. I didn't even feel _that_ tired afterwards, my conditioning has gotten alot better. Very happy with my chin up PR. I haven't made a PR in that for reps in a very long time.



When you don't even feel tired after a tough workout, that's when you realize all the hard work you're doing is all worthwhile.  And congrats on the chin-up PR.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> gee fufu, what a thuper thweet werkout!



golly, thanks mister.



Triple Threat said:


> When you don't even feel tired after a tough workout, that's when you realize all the hard work you're doing is all worthwhile.  And congrats on the chin-up PR.



thanks TT. I was hoping all those nausea induced workouts would pay off.


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 22, 2007)

NO fufu... thats not the point, the point is to please your master


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

14 chins?  Damn... good work there fufu!


----------



## goob (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> *14 chins*? Damn... good work there fufu!


 
Sounds like the staff list of a local takeaway.......


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> 14 chins?  Damn... good work there fufu!



tanks

I was happy with them



goob said:


> Sounds like the staff list of a local takeaway.......



or the local buffet. Which reminds me, once I saw a woman so fat, she had folds of fat busting around her sandle straps, thereby consuming them!!!! yarg!


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2007)

Had minor back surgery today, will have to lay off the lifting for a few days.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> Had minor back surgery today, will have to lay off the lifting for a few days.



I sure hope everything is alright! Wouldn't want anything to happen to one of my favorite kitty cats!


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2007)

Weight was 195 lbs this morning.

4 weeks and 1 day into cut! 1 week and 6 days left.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I sure hope everything is alright! Wouldn't want anything to happen to one of my favorite kitty cats!



It's fine.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 24, 2007)

You're doing awesome man!


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2007)

stretched today, first time seriously stretching in a while, which sucks. I let myself get really lazy with it when I had a good routine going on.

I did some grip work as well. I am taking time off, but this won't matter much in the big picture of recovery.

captain of crush trainer gripper -
set #1 - 20 reps each hand *PR*
set #2 - 24 reps right hand *PR*, 16 left
set #3 - 10 reps right hand, 13 left

my last recorded PR was 14 reps each hand, lawl. No idea where that big jump came from. Especially since I stopped deadlifting.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight was 195 lbs this morning.
> 
> 4 weeks and 1 day into cut! 1 week and 6 days left.



Nice!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 25, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight was 195 lbs this morning.
> 
> 4 weeks and 1 day into cut! 1 week and 6 days left.



Lawl I'm 2 weeks in.  Only 112 days left.


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Weight was 195 lbs this morning.
> 
> 4 weeks and 1 day into cut! 1 week and 6 days left.


 
GJ fu-gger.  Hope the back is ok.  This time off must  be killing you...


----------



## tallcall (Aug 25, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl I'm 2 weeks in.  Only 112 days left.



Get back to work, slacker!


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Nice!



ty, how is your cut going?



BigDyl said:


> YouTube Video



hahahahhaa



goob said:


> GJ fu-gger.  Hope the back is ok.  This time off must  be killing you...



meh, the time off isn't that bad. It's only 4 days. I've learned to get used to it.



BigDyl said:


> Lawl I'm 2 weeks in.  Only 112 days left.



Don't you think that is a long time to stay in a calorie deficit? I don't think I could stay on a cut for that long.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2007)

awesome workouts in here fufu! keep it up man


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> ty, how is your cut going?



All finished up now, thanks for asking. I dropped 6lbs without losing one ounce of strength, waist is a bit smaller too. Time to put some quality muscle on now, rinse and repeat.


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 25, 2007)

choose to...................... let this gooooooooooooooo


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 25, 2007)

make haste young anus cadet, your fate rests in the hands of Sir Rectomanous


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

He has supported me many times in the past. He will not let the 1st Colon Colony's best anal cadet be thrown so rashly into the Forbidden wastlands. 

You are a disgrace to the force!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 25, 2007)

any cadet that sucks down fire water with the indigenous peoples, engaging in who knows what with them deserves nothing less than banishment. Sorry hun.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

power clean - RI 45-60 seconds
warm up
1x135
1x145
1x155
1x165
1x175
1x185
1x195 *PR*
miss 205
miss 205
3x3 at 135

195 was tough, but I thought I had more. Still a PR though.

sumo deadlifts - RI 45-60 seconds
1x135
1x225
1x275
1x315
1x335
3x315

I have not done sumo deadlifts nor deadlifted that much weight in about 8 months. I was just playing around and testing them out. Nothing felt too heavy. No glute pain at all. I MAY get back into these, I don't know.

captain of crush trainer - RI 90 seconds
1x30 each hand *PR*
1x20 right hand, 1x13 left hand

time to move onto captain of crush #1!

weighted sled drag sprints - RI 30, 30, 30, 45, 45, 45, 60, 60
9 paths

circuit - RI 60, 45, 30, 20, 10, none
6 front jumps over ~2 1/2 foot partition vertical, ~4 foot horizantal
1x40 jump rope
x7

Fun workout. Power cleans felt good, I wathced part of an Olympic lifting seminar before hand for some ways to tweak my form. I wish I had a coach. Felt really felt and explosive on the sled drag sprints. The conditioning didn't feel too bad actually, I was maintaining myself pretty well. My upper lungs are feeling scratchy though.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome crushing strength!


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice job with the power cleans!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Fun workout. Power cleans felt good, I wathced part of an Olympic lifting seminar before hand for some ways to tweak my form. I wish I had a coach. Felt really felt and explosive on the sled drag sprints. The conditioning didn't feel too bad actually, I was maintaining myself pretty well. My upper lungs are feeling scratchy though.



Are you training to beat Randy Couture? 

All those weighted Sled Drags have to be great for your cardiovascular system, just look at all the fighters that use them (Franklin is the first one that comes to my mind, I'm sure Couture and Sherk use them too).

Either way, nice job!


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Awesome crushing strength!



thanks, I don't know where it came from, my reps doubled without training grip specifically at all for a long time.



Witchblade said:


> Awesome crushing strength!




ty, I finally feel like I am getting somewhere with them.



tallcall said:


> Are you training to beat Randy Couture?
> 
> All those weighted Sled Drags have to be great for your cardiovascular system, just look at all the fighters that use them (Franklin is the first one that comes to my mind, I'm sure Couture and Sherk use them too).
> 
> Either way, nice job!



I'm mainly focusing on generating and maintaining speed with a load, conditioning as well. Sled dragging has been a popular tool with many strength and conditioning coaches. If I wanted to go crazy with it I could go for a nice jog around town with it.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2007)

Not training today because my lungs are not better, but almost 100% and I haven't been sleeping well past few days. I head back to school on sunday. 8 am class x5 a week this semester, ugh. Atleast I have the rest of the day to go to the gym, eat and fuck around.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice Wo fufu... it's kinda nice when you haven't done an exercise for a while.. then you do it and its good !


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2007)

Today's workout - 

upper

chin ups - RI 90, 45, 45 
1x15 *PR*
1x3
1x3
1x3 

finger tip push ups - 
1x10 at bw *PR*

flat bench press - RI 45 seconds
2x5 at 185
3x3 at 185

unilateral unsupported DB row - RI 30 seconds
3x10 each side at 75 lbs

reverse cable flies - RI 45 seconds
2x20 each side at 20 lbs

close grip EZ bar curls - 
1x15 at 70 lbs

close grip EZ bar overhead elbow extensions -
1x15 at 70 lbs

Russian twists - RI 60 seconds
1x15 at bw
1x20 at bw

good workout. I am still a little sick, and I felt dazed and weak going into the gym. I managed to get through it ok. Reached 2 of my goals that I set at the beginning of the journal, the 1x15 chin up and 1x10 finger tip push up. My bench press seems to be suffering from the cut, not suprised. However, this time doing 3x10 rows with 75 felt easier at 30 second RI's than last time I did them at 45 second RI's. That damn pressing strength enigma.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 30, 2007)

15 rep chins are no joke i think id get distracted on rep 9 lol. Lookin strong fufu!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you didn't feel good.

How are those kids doing? Have you beaten them into shape yet?


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> 15 rep chins are no joke i think id get distracted on rep 9 lol. Lookin strong fufu!



thanks, I finally feel like I am decent at chin ups now.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Sorry to hear that you didn't feel good.
> 
> How are those kids doing? Have you beaten them into shape yet?



it was alright, I haven't felt that out of it while working out in a while though.

I was waiting for the coach to email me when we were gonna set up some dates, but he never got back to me. I did my best to try to get it going on, but no avail. Their loss.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 30, 2007)

Dumb-ass coaches!


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 31, 2007)

Its calling ME


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow, nice chins and FT pushups!

How's the load speed coming?


----------



## goob (Aug 31, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow, nice chins and FT pushups!
> 
> How's the *load speed coming?*


 
.... A question you should ask Andrew......


----------



## tallcall (Aug 31, 2007)

goob said:


> .... A question you should ask Andrew......


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2007)

Today's workout - 

lower

hang clean - RI 60 seconds
warm up
5x1 at 175 lbs
3x3 at 135 lbs

captain of crush trainer - RI 90 seconds
2x30 second isometric holds each hand

drove to the high school to use the track for sprints, however there was a soccer game going on in the field so I left.

sprints - RI 60 seconds
5x50 meters

running leaps - RI 30 seconds
5x9' 7'' distance obstacle

circuit #1 - RI 60,45,30,15, none
front jumps over 3' 6'' tire x6
jump rope x30
6 rounds

circuit #2 - RI 30 seconds
3 part lateral tire hop x10
3 position plank 10 seconds each position
3 rounds

awesome workout, it was fun. My hang cleans felt the best they ever have. They felt so much faster and lighter than last time at 170. They felt even lighter than when I did them at 165 too. Sprints felt the fastest ever as well. Conditioning was not a problem throughout the whole workout. It was tough, but I made it fine.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 1, 2007)

Cool circuits.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Its calling ME



I'm come curiously close with the end.



ReproMan said:


> Wow, nice chins and FT pushups!
> 
> How's the load speed coming?



ty, they sucked before! I used to train harder for them when I was heavier, but it seems like the most important variable to get stronger on them was my bw. I lost 12 lbs and I can added 5 reps to my rep max. 

I'll send you a video so you can see the speed of my load. oh uhhhhhhh ummmmmmmmmm euhjhhh 



Witchblade said:


> Cool circuits.



they are quite fun.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> ty, they sucked before! I used to train harder for them when I was heavier, but it seems like the most important variable to get stronger on them was my bw. I lost 12 lbs and I can added 5 reps to my rep max.
> 
> I'll send you a video so you can see the speed of my load. oh uhhhhhhh ummmmmmmmmm euhjhhh



Nice workout fufu!

Is it possible to scotch-guard your computer? Just because of all this cottage cheese I'm always spraying around everywhere (so just what is the speed of your load?)


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm back at school. I will start training again on wednesday. I am going to be using the university gym most of the time which supplies olympic lifting stations and rubber weights. I am excited to use those. Now I can take my olympic lifting more seriously.


----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2007)

Today I went to the large gym complex on the university. I walked into a main gym area. There were about 15 nice olympic platforms/power racks all with benches and some other equipment. A huge DB rack with rubber coated DBs that went up to 140 lbs, tons of room everywhere, some machines. Then I walk out, and as I do a guy tapes a piece of paper to the door saying "varsity gym". GHEY!!!! Fuck that shit.


----------

